

Apple bans a comic book, firestorm ensues - bootload
http://apple20.blogs.fortune.cnn.com/2008/08/27/apple-bans-a-comic-book-firestorm-ensues/

======
mynameishere
I don't give a fly about what comic books Apple bans, but it drives me nuts to
click on a thumb only to see a "full size" picture 5 percent bigger. Yeah, I'm
looking at _you_ yahoo news aggregator.

